

Modern Materials Make Houses Burn More Quickly - sharmanaetor
http://blogs.smithsonianmag.com/smartnews/2013/09/modern-materials-make-houses-burn-more-quickly/

======
jloughry
When Europeans see pictures of tornado wreckage in America on TV, they wonder,
"what are all those sticks?" Houses, to most people, are made of brick or
stone. Construction practices in the US are atypical for historical resource
reasons.

